# Uranium - Research



## NettAssets (3 September 2006)

I have just found this site

http://www.intierra.com/

who are running a free uranium explores index

AUI

Looks to be an interesting index for thase looking at the speccie market and the current Unweighted versus weighted index suggests that the smaller co's in general are starting to get a bit expensive.

Well I go back and have a bit of a trawl through the site.
Im trying to find a bit about Eleckra but there is not much info on the web Ive stumbled on yet.


----------



## nizar (3 September 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> I have just found this site
> 
> http://www.intierra.com/
> 
> ...




Hmm yes that is interesting because u only know if something is cheap (undervalued) or expensive (overvalued) if u can value the company and u can only really value a company if it has earnings.

You can estimate of course but if companies are going to be earning ie. producing uranium, in 2008 what spot price of uranium do you use? us$100/lb? us$50? us$150?

There is earnings uncertainty there but the risk lies heavily to the upside


----------



## NettAssets (3 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Hmm yes that is interesting because u only know if something is cheap (undervalued) or expensive (overvalued) if u can value the company and u can only really value a company if it has earnings.
> 
> You can estimate of course but if companies are going to be earning ie. producing uranium, in 2008 what spot price of uranium do you use? us$100/lb? us$50? us$150?
> 
> There is earnings uncertainty there but the risk lies heavily to the upside




I used expensive because I didn't want to use overvalued because of the uncertainty of the valuation. an expensive car may be an average price ferrari an expensive ferrari is something else.
The point I was making was that the index price with weighting for either market cap or share price is substantialy lower than the unweighted index. I take this to indicate that the percentage change in shareprices is driving this figure higher and seeing as percentage change skews toward the lower end of the market it may indicate that they are getting more expensive. It will also indicate that this is where the biggest gains are. We know it is where the biggest risk lies.
John


----------



## 56gsa (4 September 2006)

thanks for alerting to this...  website also seems to have free research reports 
hopefully i have attached the companies that make up index - obviously heavily weighted towards ERA and PDN. also don't see AGS?


----------

